# Zugriffsproblem auf Resourcen



## Witchmaster (7. Nov 2016)

Hi,

Ich möchte ein weng Ordnung in meine Activities bringen und habe eine Java-Datei in einen Ordner geschoben. Nun kann ich nicht mehr mit android.R.drawable.Bildname auf das Bild zugreifen bzw wird mir ein Fehler angezeigt

Unknown Member Bildname of Android.R.drawable 

wenn ich nur R.drawable nutze, wird R nicht gefunden.

Zur IDE, ich benutze Aide auf meinem Tablet. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus

MFG Witch


----------



## neoexpert (7. Nov 2016)

AIDE ist super. Benutze ich auch. Eine Möglichkeit: lösche alle imports, markiere das R (ohne android davor) dann sollte oben ein Häkchen erscheinen mit Korrektur-Vorschlägen, dort gibt es mehrere optionen:
entweder Imports-organisieren oder bestimmte packages importieren. Importiere das R aus deinem Package.


----------



## Witchmaster (9. Jan 2017)

Vielen dank für deine Antwort. es hat mir sehr geholfen


----------

